# First fire of the year



## Rover 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jotul F600 Firelight.... Saturday Sept 16,2006
15' Dbl wall Dura vent chimny pipe.
Selkirk metalbestos chimney.
Sunset gold cultured stone wall capped with granite ledge  3" thick.
Hearth is  2 pieces of granite 3" thick sunk into reinforced floor to be level with wide pine flooring. Centrally located between kitchen and living room.
Snow on pictures is actually dust on lens!


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Housing it all


----------



## Robbie (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow ! That is really nice, really nice set up.

              Surely that is snow from last year ?  It's still 80 degrees here. 


               Robbie


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice install. That looks like serious heat. In what neck of the woods is this installed Rover?


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Very nice install. That looks like serious heat. In what neck of the woods is this installed Rover?



Good eye Robbie, yes the outside pic is from March of this year. The others are from this past weekend.

Location is White Mountains New Hampshire. Near Tenny Mountain Ski area (15min)

If you look close you will see the side door cracked open for a bit to get the fire going. 

The ceiling fan keeps all that heat moving nicely!


----------



## Robbie (Sep 20, 2006)

Man that is nice !  Love the metal roof, we started to do that but have to take too many boards loose on dormers upstairs to reflash under the metal for some reason "the roofer said", so we are going with 50 year shingles.


           Lets see, I'm 51............I won't have to reshingle until I'm 101.   


           Robbie


----------



## Greg123 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stove looks great with the cultured stone

I love the look of your House also.


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, I love your place Rover, very nicely done.  Really nice integration of the stove into the place, I see the stairwell, looks like you should get a good bit of heat up to the second floor as well.


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

brian_in_idaho said:
			
		

> Man, I love your place Rover, very nicely done.  Really nice integration of the stove into the place, I see the stairwell, looks like you should get a good bit of heat up to the second floor as well.



Second floor is actually a loft overlooking the kitchen (all open) so with natural convection and the help of the ceiling fan the heat will be distributed nicely in all of the living areas (a fan down the hallway may help with bedrooms), the loft when finished will have the same log railings as the outside of the house, all logs are from the property.  For privacy I will get a nice rug to hang over the railing so that one cannot see to the back of the loft.

First photo is the stairway looking down, the granite cap on the right is the top of the wall behind the stove.

Second photo is the view into the loft from the edge.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice Rover , VERY nice.


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 21, 2006)

Can I come over and drool. Very,very nice!


----------



## suematteva (Sep 21, 2006)

Sweet Deal..

Is that a f600 the biggest Jotul?  24" log side to side? 

How many square ft is the place?

Curious as to how it does because it was either that or the Mansfield for us..


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> Can I come over and drool. Very,very nice!



*"U.S.M.C." * 

Thank you for your service.

You are welcome to drool anytime   Beers on me!

Ed


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Sweet Deal..
> 
> Is that a f600 the biggest Jotul?  24" log side to side?
> 
> ...




Yes that is the Jotul F600 Firelight , we are very happy with the Jotul line . In addition to the Firelight we also have an Allagash GF3 that we use when we are at our main residence in Mass. 

Sq ft is ~1850 2+years of work invested so far.  

The F600 eats up 24" wood no problem.

Last weekends project is complete, R30 insulation on the underfloor.  Worst job there is! 
It's also where I picked up all the contamination on the lens.

Ed


----------



## Corie (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey rover,

what are those doohickies called that are holding the insulation up?


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Hey rover,
> 
> what are those doohickies called that are holding the insulation up?




Insulation supports

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/IS.html

Ed


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2006)

Rover 1 said:
			
		

> Yes that is the Jotul F600 Firelight , we are very happy with the Jotul line . In addition to the Firelight we also have an Allagash GF3 that we use when we are at our main residence in Mass.
> 
> Last weekends project is complete, R30 insulation on the underfloor.  Worst job there is!
> It's also where I picked up all the contamination on the lens.



Wild, the insulation looks like clouds up above. Very nice, neat  plumbing too.


----------

